# Das Muss Ich Haben!!!! ^^ -need-



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (1. Juli 2008)

Ohne Worte:
Caseking.de » Gaming » Soundsysteme » Casada Gaming- & Massage-Sessel - Commander II

Wenn das mal nicht ur-geil ist...

Wenn jemand das Teil hat, bitte unbedingt hier reinschreiben...


----------



## Piy (1. Juli 2008)

what the O.O   
*mama 200€ klau*


----------



## exa (1. Juli 2008)

nana... also ich finds eher bescheiden... das soundsystem is wahrscheinlich eher minderwertig...


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Juli 2008)

*lach* so nen Ding hab ich bei "Mobile", nem Möbelhaus bei uns, gesehen. Leider ohne Massagefunktion und -da hat exa richtig getippt- mit bescheidener Soundquali *gg* 

Aber...das ist schon kultig *gg*


----------



## xTc (2. Juli 2008)

Wie geil ist das den bitte?!?! 

Also verstehe ich das richtig das der Sessel beim zocken vibriert? 

Ich fahre quasi in RD:Grid in eine Wand und das Teil schüttelt mich durch?

Wenn ja, dann: *need*


----------



## exa (2. Juli 2008)

@xtc nein, das vibriert nicht, sondern massiert nur, du kannst die massage aber auf musik einstellen, ob das mit dem sound in spielen dann funzt weiß ich nich, wenn du aber wirkliche vibrationen willst bei games, ohne dir nen speziellen stuhl kaufen zu müssen, empfehle ich dir einen "buttkicker"... der geht richtig ab...


----------



## push@max (2. Juli 2008)

Wie willst du den damit zocken? Ist doch viel zu niedrig, oder irre ich mich da? 

Für das Geld kauf ich mir lieber einen fetten Chefsessel, der hat auch eine Massagefunktion


----------



## f3rr1s (2. Juli 2008)

Etwas übertrieben *hust*


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mal in so einem Ding auf der IFA gesessen und hab Gran Turismo gespielt 

Das geht schon ab das Ding, haben muss ich es aber nicht unbedingt, da ist mir mein Headset doch lieber


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2008)

Vertreiben die jetzt auch Kindersitze??


----------



## xQlusive (3. Juli 2008)

naja wenn ich mein SUB hinter meinen Stuhl stelle, dann vibriert der auch.

Aber naja, das Teil ist vielleicht praktisch, aber lieber richtiges 5.1/7.1 System und für unterwegs nen Headset...


----------

